# ufraw reinstall fails



## lbol (Aug 3, 2013)

After folllowing the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING to remove devel/gio-fam-backend the required reinstall of graphics/ufraw fails

```
===>  Building for ufraw-0.19.2
install: /usr/local/share/glib-2.0/gettext/mkinstalldirs: No such file or directory
*** [pre-build] Error code 71

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/ufraw.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/ufraw.
```

The installed version of devel/glib is 2.36.3


----------



## lbol (Aug 4, 2013)

See PR http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/181013


----------

